# Anyone every try to use Norton Ghost?



## Trunks4191 (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyone every try to use Norton Ghost for the Tivo Hard drive Upgrade? 
I just bought a Segate 250 gig for my Tivo Series 2 Humax TCD540040.
I want to take out the current HD in my Tivo, take the 250 gig, slap on some IDE cables and put them into a computer and Run Norton Ghost in Dos Mode. Then Make a Disk Copy (not partition copy). 
Theoretically this using Norton Ghost in Dos mode should still work right?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

no
tivo's disk layout is one that Ghost doesn't understand.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I wonder if Ghost4Unix would work?

But why not just use MFSTools?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

according to Ghost4unix's FAQ, it does bit for bit copy.
But I concur MFSTools does the job.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Ghost4unix can copy bit-for-bit, but there's no way to expand to utilize additional disk space. MFSTools is free and the way to go.


----------

